# incentives for employers to hire people on dole?



## DavyJones (19 Feb 2009)

Are there any incentives for businesses to hire people that have been long term unemployed, a year and over?
Thanks


----------



## Liamb (19 Feb 2009)

As far as I understand no incentives for businesses to hire people that have been long term unemployed, a year and over are available. Some type of incentives should be introduced to help both the employer and the person on SW .


----------



## busymam (19 Feb 2009)

There is an incentive scheme to encourage employers employ long-term unemployed people. It's called the Employer's PRSI Exemption Scheme.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW73/Pages/1WhatdoestheEmployersPRSIExemptionSchememean.aspx

If someone is approved for the Back To Work Allowance http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW93/Pages/1WhatisBacktoWorkAllowance.aspx , the Employer PRSI exemption applies. 

This can mean savings of 8.75% and 10.75% for the employer, depending on the employee's earnings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DavyJones (19 Feb 2009)

Thats a great help, thanks.


----------



## busymam (19 Feb 2009)

I've just remembered about this scheme. It's called Revenue Job Assist.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment/unemployment-and-redundancy/employment-support-schemes/revenue_job_assist


----------



## MandaC (20 Feb 2009)

We had someone on the Revenue job assist a couple of years ago.  V. good incentive which should probably be highlighted given the current climate.


----------

